# I don t know



## Between (May 3, 2010)

I don t know where to post this, I posted it earlier this morning in Considering divorce or separation; but after over 60 views ; no ones has answered. Here goes...

About a month and a half ago, I married my best friend. We have common interests, goals and beliefs. We met approximately three years after my divorce, from a 25 year marriage that was dysfunctional and abusive. We are both of the same race and culture. I am North American, my ex was Mediterranean, when I agreed to marry my current husband , my two older boys opposed adamantly and have shunned me. I have a minor daughter of 16, ( I have total custody of the girl). I left my country, sold my house, gave away most of my belongings and brought money here to purchase our new home and marry this man.He sold his home to pay his debts. After one month of living together he started acting differently. My daughter ran up a cell bill of about $600 in all, he wanted to call the police to have her arrested for "stealing" airtime from his account.She was grounded for 2 weeks, he wanted 33 days.This caused a major riff between us. I am not allowed to leave the house alone , nor with her. I have no access to the car.We live in a remote area. He listens to all phone calls, and checks the lines. He point blank states that he hates my daughter, when we are at the table, not one word is spoken. If she rides in the car to go shopping, not one word is spoken; but if she talks to me, he tries to take me away from her. At home, he slams doors, marches to the room, and pouts. He has threatened me with divorce three times in a 7 week marriage. He has packed is bags 3 times and left in this time span, but comes back. I m not a legal immigrant yet, and I have no place to go. I have nothing left in my country, and can't go back there because of immigration, yet if he divorces me, we will both be deported and I still have no where to go. All of my funds went to the purchase of this home.
I can not take this drama anymore, I have been sick caused by the stress. 
Does anyone know what I can do? Please ...I don't want to leave....


----------



## cantletgo (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't know what country you are from, but is there an embassy here that you can contact? Or contact the immigration office to see if they provide any type of services that can help you. This is out of my area of knowledge, so I don't really know what to tell you, other than start searching for somewhere that can help you get out. Do not stay in this marriage if what you say is true, because it will probably only get worse, especially if your husband thinks that you have no option but to stay. Maybe look in to becoming a U.S citizen, because then you would be able to receive all kinds of assistance to help you leave.


----------

